# Logiciels lancés au démarrage



## droopyvert (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Tout nouveau chez les Mac-addict, j'ai gardé qqs habitudes des PC, comme de faire un arrêt complet chaque soir.
J'en viens à la question: comment contrôler les applications à lancer au démarrage ?
J'ai par exemple le moniteur, la console, VLC et Firefox qui se lancent tous seuls alors que je ne crois pas l'avoir demandé: comment faire ?
Espérant être sur le bon fil, 
Cordialement,
droopy


----------



## marctiger (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue. 

Préférences système/Comptes/Ouverture.


----------



## droopyvert (18 Novembre 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue.
> 
> Préférences système/Comptes/Ouverture.



Merci de ta réponse.

Oups ! Y a une éternité que je suis pas passé par ici, mille excuses...

Hélas ça ne se présente pas comme ça sous Lion, 
quand je l'éteins j'ai juste la boite de dialogue : ouverture auto des fenêtres ou non.

Par contre si je prends soin de quitter de chaque prg avant d'éteindre, c'est mieux. 

Mais savoir ce qu'il lance au démarrage, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## marctiger (18 Novembre 2011)

Et en faisant clic-droit sur chaque élément, tu peux toujours décocher l'option "Ouvrir avec la session" ?


----------

